# Rocket Raccoon



## RocketxKnighter (Nov 2, 2011)

Since the new character, Rocket Raccoon from Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 has been leaked months ago and he has his own reveal trailer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA03f4vRsNc and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj9d3STzdtM

Since this summer day 1 of character leak I was very intrested in reading his wiki page and his retro comic and the 2008 guardians of the galaxy comics are amazing. Rocket Raccoon, is a very rare type of comic book hero that we haven't seen since the good old cheesy, Bucky o' Hare franchise and starfox franchises (especialy the nintendo power comics)

few months ago I just bought a small collection of gaurdians of the galaxy comic series and purchased the collectors edition of rocket raccoon worth in UK currency Â£17 http://westfieldcomics.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Rocket-Raccoon.jpg this is one of my favourite comic book series ever which some of you may find a tad odd for a marvel comic character but it has always get me pumped up seeing, Animals having huge weapons, smart combat skills and blowing the fudge cakes out of everything in sight I love that stuff.

More rocket raccoon pictures here
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Xeno (Nov 3, 2011)

I am speechless. o.oHow can something be so cute and so badass at the same time?


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I am speechless. o.oHow can something be so cute and so badass at the same time?



Cause it's a raccoon.


----------

